# Fuses after distribution block for JL amps?



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm going to start building my system soon in my truck. I've got a question though about the wiring. 

I'll be running (2) JL 500/1v2 and (1) JL HD600/4 amps. Planning on using the Kicker 1/0 AWG amp kit, amoung other things, that comes with a 300 amp ANL fuse for the main line after the battery. From there, it will be going to a distribution block and (3) 4 AWG wires will be running to the amps. The JL amps do not have onboard fuses, so the fuse on the main power line will be the only one. Seeing as how I don't really want to fry any of my amps, should I put a 40-60 amp fuse on each 4 AWG line after the distribution block?? Or is that a little overkill? Any opinions would be appreciated. Thanks!

Kyle


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

or you can use a fused distribution block


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

azngotskills said:


> or you can use a fused distribution block


X2.
Using seperate fuses on the power lines are the non fused distro block would make it really messy looking and a pain to organize.

Even with a fuse block that has 8 gauge out work be fine honestly. The runs would only be a couple feet if that after the distro block.


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

azngotskills said:


> or you can use a fused distribution block


Never thought about that... I might look into those. I guess the real question is would it hurt, or is there a higher chance to do damage, if I don't put a fuse in each line or use a fused distro block? I don't know how the amps react to a power surge, but I sure don't want to fry one and have to pay to fix or replace it. Thanks guys.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

think about it....what is the point of a fuse? that should answer your question on whether it would protect or hurt your amps or not....


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

you should have a fuse at each termination, as to reduce any melting wire inside your panneling or carpeting. that is code after all should you talk to any certified shop forman. the amps most likly wouldn't damage them self, they don't have fusing because they have circiuts and inner fusing to prevent any such damage, and will simply go into protect mode.


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

azngotskills said:


> think about it....what is the point of a fuse? that should answer your question on whether it would protect or hurt your amps or not....


No ****...  Never thought of that... The question was is it overkill or would the one fuse before the block be sufficient. I know the point of a fuse. Helpful replies only please.


----------



## TEARfromRED (Oct 2, 2009)

all the units i've seen that haven't been fused recommend a fuse after the distro block


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

Ok thanks guys, I'll look into either a fused distribution block or fuse each line. Appreciate the help!!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Blister64 said:


> No ****...  Never thought of that... The question was is it overkill or would the one fuse before the block be sufficient. I know the point of a fuse. Helpful replies only please.


I bet you did and thats why you asked the question  The point of the fuse at the battery before distribution is to protect the power wire, does that help?


----------



## MrJP57 (Apr 25, 2010)

I would also suggest reading the JL website for the fuse specs. I'm getting old, but I believe the specs for the 500/1 is 50 amps. BTW, don't even think of trying to use inline fuses. A fuse disto block is the way to go.


----------



## xjarhead1964 (Jun 3, 2009)

Blister64 said:


> No ****...  Never thought of that... *The question was is it overkill or would the one fuse before the block be sufficient. *I know the point of a fuse. Helpful replies only please.


Check out this link 
Basic Car Audio Electronics
Look at the section that covers Fuses, section 14.
This should answer your question, and alot of others you may have.
Its a great site.

Dave


----------



## tanakasan (Sep 8, 2007)

Blister64 said:


> I know the point of a fuse. Helpful replies only please.


Then you know that every time you step/size down the power cable, you must fuse for that gauge wire. Fuse protects the wire from meltdown in a worst case direct short scenario. What good is a 300A ANL for a 4ga cable? Except for starting an in car BBQ!

You can always use a fuse rated for your amp (but less than the recommended max for your cable) in each 4ga branch. The amp won't fry connected directly to the 1/0 and 300A ANL. But short that boy out and stand back!

Robert


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Always put a fuse where you split up wires or size them down, unless the main fuse is low enough to protect the smallest wire in the chain.
A 4AWG cable cannot handle 300A.

According to the rules of EMMA (the organisation that does SQ competitions over here), you can have a fuse of maximum 100A on a 4AWG wire, but since you have to put a fuse to protect the 4AWG wires anyways, you can as well get fuses that are also low enough in amperage to protect the amps properly.

Just run a fused distro-block and put the fuses in that are recommended by JL Audio, with a maximum of 100A.
So if JL recommends 50A on amp A, run a 50A fuse
If JL recommends 120A on amp B, run a 100A fuse or use thicker than 4AWG wire...

Isabelle


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the great information. I knew some info on why fuses were used, but definitely learned some more info on them with this thread (and was a bit humbled...). 

I'm looking into the KnuKoncepts KNF-23 3 way fused distribution block. Looks perfect for what I'm planning on doing. If there is are any bad things about this product that you've heard, please let me know! Otherwise, I'll probably be buying soon. Thanks again!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I advise you not to use the KnuKonceptz distro blocks....hard to tighten properly because of how the compression fitting is utilized, also doesn't grip the wire as securely as I would like IMO


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

azngotskills said:


> I advise you not to use the KnuKonceptz distro blocks....hard to tighten properly because of how the compression fitting is utilized, also doesn't grip the wire as securely as I would like IMO


What about the Tsunami TPFDB-3MANL? It looked fairly good and it's only $20. As long as it does the job I'll be ok with it. Thanks for the heads up though, I kinda need the wires to stay where they should be


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

That looks like it would work nicely....good luck!


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Regardless of brands concerned, what I more concern is the power cables you are using. Knu's power cable is not easy to fit in other brand's distribution block as Knu's is underrated on its size(their 4AWG alomst same as other brand's 3AWG). But more important is, you must follow Knu's instructions when you stripping the cable's insulator. Most of the people that complaint about Knu's products is because they usually never follow the instructions. I've been using their products for few years and I never have any issues with them(because I follow the instructions).

The point is, you will have problem if you never follow the instructions properly.

As for fuse, is good that you use smaller size sometimes. As the rated fuse for an amp is for maximum power output. I will put the fuse size according to typical current draw of an amp(usally 20-50% from the fuse on amp).


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

kyheng said:


> Regardless of brands concerned, what I more concern is the power cables you are using. Knu's power cable is not easy to fit in other brand's distribution block as Knu's is underrated on its size(their 4AWG alomst same as other brand's 3AWG). But more important is, you must follow Knu's instructions when you stripping the cable's insulator. Most of the people that complaint about Knu's products is because they usually never follow the instructions. I've been using their products for few years and I never have any issues with them(because I follow the instructions).
> 
> The point is, you will have problem if you never follow the instructions properly.
> 
> As for fuse, is good that you use smaller size sometimes. As the rated fuse for an amp is for maximum power output. I will put the fuse size according to typical current draw of an amp(usally 20-50% from the fuse on amp).


Actually I will be using Kicker brand wiring. Said that in my first post but that was a while ago... Appreciate the advise though because I have looked at Knu's wiring. I just got a great deal on the Kicker stuff so I went with it.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, I know that..... Kicker is a great wire too, just that sometimes it is expensive. I will still go for Knu's because their "hole" are bigger and can fit most of the 4AWG(some brands are overrated) in the market....


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

kyheng said:


> But more important is, you must follow Knu's instructions when you stripping the cable's insulator. Most of the people that complaint about Knu's products is because they usually never follow the instructions. I've been using their products for few years and I never have any issues with them(because I follow the instructions).
> 
> The point is, you will have problem if you never follow the instructions properly.


I guess you like the way you have to fray the ends and use an open ended wrench to just to tighten the compression nut, its just a pain in the ass also risk of stripping the nut. Also the fact that when you fray and tighten the compression nut, you are cutting small strands of wire. When you can use other distribution blocks that use a simple set screw or terminals...


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Basically, what you say the bad things on the compression nut can be happen to set screw type also, when you over tighten it(again, the best practice not followed). I don't see why there's any reason to boast on set screw type...... Both of them got their own pros and cons. 
And there's no need to use tools to tighten the nut, hand tight is good enoguh, unless you are using smaller AWG like fitting a Lightning Audio 4AWG to fit their 4AWG, then you may need to tighten it more. 1 thing I have to agree with you is, the nut's thread is not that good, so proper care are needed. Well, sh*t only happens when we are careless.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

But you can tin wires before putting them in set screws or use a crimping sleeve to minimize cutting into the wire. I like to have secure connections to just hand tightening just wont do it more me, especially at an awkward spot on those Knu blocks. What are the pros of the KnuKonceptz distro block again?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Basically it is more secure than set screws when you do it properly.... But obviously, (if) you using them before, you never do it properly.
BTW, I not like you, I won't waste time to tin something to have a so-called secure connections. Using hand tight is good because you know how much force is put.


----------

